# Attention Bobcat Fans, check out this thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

WELCOME!!!

Hey guys, here at www.basketballboards.net we aim to provide you with the best message board on the net. We are completely *free* and it takes two minutes (if that) to sign up

I help moderate this forum with Charlotte_______, so if you ever have a problem feel free to PM myself or him (Charlotte_____). If your not satisfied with us, you can go over our head an PM MJG who is the Southeast Division Community Moderator

Click here to register, it is absolutely free and takes under two minutes. If you didn't receive a validation email, check your junk/spam folders just incase 



*Getting to know each other*
Just to get more of community feeling to this forum. Feel free to answer whichever questions you like

*Name* 
*Age* 
*Sex*
*Location* 
*Favourite Bobcats Player* 
*Favourite Non-Bobcats Player* 
*And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select...* 
*Any NBA jerseys* 
*When do we make the playoffs* 
*How did you become a Bobcats fan* 
*Anything else you want to tell us about you?*
*What do you like about this forum* 
*Anything else you want to see in here?*


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Bobcats Roll Call!*

Name: Dustin Barnes
Age : 19
Sex: Yes, please (Someone was going to do it so I might as well get it out of the way)
Location : Gainesville, FL
Favourite Bobcats: Player Emeka Okafor
Favourite Non-Bobcats Player: Joe Johnson
And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select... Andrew Bogut
Any NBA jerseys: None
When do we make the playoffs: 3 years
How did you become a Bobcats fan: Saw that a new team was taking shape with the same great fanbase.
Anything else you want to tell us about you? Anything else you wanna know?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Bobcats Roll Call!*

*Name* Andrew T
*Age* 14
*Sex* Male
*Location* Sydney, Australia
*Favourite Bobcats Player* Emeka Okafor, Jason Hart
*Favourite Non-Bobcats Player* Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard
*And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select...* Andrew Bogut
*Any NBA jerseys* Dirk Nowitzki
*When do we make the playoffs* Not next year, the year after 
*How did you become a Bobcats fan* I like rooting for the underdog. I saw a team that will be great soon, so I'm on the bandwagon now
*Anything else you want to tell us about you?*Firstly, I'm a Mavs fan, check out their forum aswell

Tell your friends about this site


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Bobcats Roll Call!*

Name: Chris
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Location: Indiana
Favourite Bobcats Player: Gerald Wallace
Favourite Non-Bobcats Player: James Jones
And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select... Chris Paul
Any NBA jerseys: JO retro and LBJ are the only ones I can currently wear
When do we make the playoffs: Next year
How did you become a Bobcats fan: Underdog lover
Anything else you want to tell us about you? No


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bobcats Roll Call!*

*Name* Andrew L
*Age* 17
*Sex* M
*Location* Greensboro NC
*Favourite Bobcats Player* Emeka Okafor
*Favourite Non-Bobcats Player* Dirk Nowtizki
*And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select...* Chris Paul
*Any NBA jerseys* Kobe LA Lakers retro
*When do we make the playoffs* 2-3 years from now
*How did you become a Bobcats fan* They're the home team, and they are off to a good start. The team is better than the Hawks and have some good picks in the draft and will have a load of cap space in the future.
*Anything else you want to tell us about you?*I'm a Mavs fan


----------



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Bobcats Roll Call!*

Name: Max Lam
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Location: Vancouver, Canada 
Favourite Bobcats Player: Rush...Okafor 
Favourite Non-Bobcats Player: Dirk...Bosh
And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select...they wont select with it...they trade it for second overall pick and a future first to atlanta....Atlanta selects bogut and we select either Marvin Willliams or Paul....or trade down for multiple picks and stuff....
Any NBA jerseys: nope....too poor
When do we make the playoffs: 3-5 yrs 
How did you become a Bobcats fan: i like expansion teams so...yeah..lol...
Anything else you want to tell us about you?i like rebuilding teams or expansion teams that have alot of potential...but me no like NY for some odd reason


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Name: AJ Prus
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Location: Wauwatosa, Wisconsin
Favorite Bobcats Player:Emeka Okafor, Gerald Wallace
Favorite Non-Bobcats Player: Devin Harris, Mike Redd, Dirk Nowitzki
And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select...Andrew Bogut, C, Utah
Any NBA jerseys
When do we make the playoffs: 2-3 years
How did you become a Bobcats fan:Not really a big fan, im interested in their development
Anything else you want to tell us about you? Nope :angel: 
What do you like about this forum: EVERYTHING :biggrin: 
Anything else you want to see in here? Nope


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Name: Chris S
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Location: Charlotte, NC
Favorite Bobcats Player: Brevin Knight
Favorite Non-Bobcats Player: Tim Duncan, Grant Hill, Rodney White
And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select...Sean May C/PF UNC
Any NBA jerseys: unfortunately no
When do we make the playoffs: 4 years
How did you become a Bobcats fan: Ex-Hornets fan glad to have a team back in Charlotte
Anything else you want to tell us about you? Student at University of Charlotte (UNCC)
What do you like about this forum: TBD
Anything else you want to see in here? TBD


----------



## Rasaq (Mar 31, 2005)

*Name:* David H.
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Location:* Charlotte, NC
*Favourite Bobcats Player:* Emeka Okafor/Brevin Knight
*Favourite Non-Bobcats Player:* Kevin Garnett
*And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select:* Andrew Bogut or Chris Paul
*Any NBA jerseys:* White Okafor jersey
*When do we make the playoffs:* Next year possibly, but in 2 years realistically
*How did you become a Bobcats fan:* I live in Charlotte and was extremely excited that they were bringing basketball back to the area.
*Anything else you want to tell us about you:* I hate George Shinn
*What do you like about this forum:* Everything
*Anything else you want to see in here?:* Nope, fine by me


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Name Evan
Age 15
Sex Male
Location Trinity NC
Favourite Bobcats Player Okafor Rush and Bogans 
Favourite Non-Bobcats Player Marquis Daniels
And with the 1st pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select... Andrew Bogut 
Any NBA jerseys 3
When do we make the playoffs 3 years
How did you become a Bobcats fan Reppin the team from my state
Anything else you want to tell us about you? uhh i also hate George Shinn
What do you like about this forum everything
Anything else you want to see in here? nothing its fine


----------

